# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Наши творения

## ПаранойА

Предлагаю выкладывать сюда фотографии наших творений. 
И так.
Я начну:
Мой проект: два белорусских костюма с элементами соломоплетения:

----------


## AlenaSS

Я вот тоже очень люблю заниматься рукоделием и уделяю этому занятию большое количество времени. Что-то получается, что-то не очень. Часто не хватает идей для творчества- ну не лезут в голову мысли и все тут. А на днях наткнулась на один крайне интересный интернет-магазин,  Stranamasterov.by называется. ребята продают всякие-разные ништяки для рукоделия. Мноооого новых идей подсмотрела) А что не смогла своими ручками сделать - то купила и выдала за свое) Такая вот я хитрюга)

----------

